# Schriftliche Bestätigung der Rufnummernsperre durch Telekom



## Anonymous (9 November 2003)

Habe mir durch Telekom feste Rufnummernsperren für 0190/0900
einrichten lassen. Die Sperren funktionieren auch.
Auf der schriftlichen Auftragsbestätigung der Telekom steht jedoch nur die 0900er-Sperre.
Da ich gern für den Fall der Fälle ein schriftliches Beweismittel hätte:
Schließt die 0900 auf der Bestätigung auch die 0190 rechtswirksam ein?
Nur für den Fall, ich hätte mal "versehentlich" einen 0190er Dialer auf der Rechnung.

mfg
Franz


----------



## Dino (9 November 2003)

Da uns 0190 noch einige Zeit beglücken wird, würde ich auf Nummer sicher gehen und ein schriftliche Bestätigung einholen. Wenn nirgendwo ersichtlich ist, dass die 0190 defintiv eingeschlossen ist, dann würde ich so einem Problem vorbeugen. Und Probleme hat es in der Vergangenheit wiederholt gegeben.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## SprMa (10 November 2003)

Dinos Aussage kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Von der Telekom sollte man sich *alles* schriftlich bestätigen lassen. Sonst fällt man nachher auf die Nase weil man (oftmals deren) Fehler nicht nachweisen kann.

Und: genau lesen, was bestätigt worden ist.
Um ein Beispiel zu geben: Nach der Kündigung meines XXL-Tarifes hat der Telekomiker im T-Punkt gleich noch 7 von meinen 10 MSN gelöscht. Das fiel mir erst auf, als ich die Auftragsbestätigung für die XXL-Kündigung genau durchlas...   


Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2003)

Habe mal auf der Telekom-Website nachgeschaut,
hier wird die 0900-Sperre immer zusammen mit der 0190-Sperre angeboten.

Franz


----------



## SprMa (14 November 2003)

Trotzdem der Tipp von mir:
Laß es dir explizit _schriftlich_ bestätigen. Nur dann kannst du wirklich sicher sein. Laß dich auch nicht im T-Punkt mit Worten wie "das ist sicher auch gesperrt. Darauf können sie sich verlassen." abspeisen. Im Zweifelsfall wissen die dann nichts mehr davon...


Matthias


----------



## Dino (14 November 2003)

Ergänzend noch von mir der Hinweis:

Die Inhalte einer Webseite können von eben auf jetzt geändert werden. Und wenn da jetzt noch steht, dass eine 0900-Sperre grundsätzlich auch den Rufnummernraum 0190 einschließt, dann kann sich diese Aussage dann, wenn man sich darauf berufen will, plötzlich ins Nirwana verpufft haben.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2003)

:lol: Hallo,
nachdem Telekom weder auf Schreiben noch auf Anrufe VERNÜNFTIG reagiert hat, war ich jetzt so frei den Fall  RegTP zu schildern.
Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. Einmal haben die mir schon recht schnell geholfen.
Telekom hatte mir jetzt eine Auftragsbestätigung mit folgendem Inhalt geschickt:
"Auftragsbestätigung-Wegfall der bisherigen Rufnummernsperren-Änderung"
Ohne Angaben irgendwelcher Rufnummern........

 :lol: 
Schaun´wer mal
Franz


----------



## Benji (20 November 2003)

*setzt Dinenstvorschrift technische Möglichkeiten außer Kraft*

:argue: Nachdem Ganzen hier habe ich auch meine Sperrbestätigungen der Telekom durchgelesen. Da das ganze verwirrend war habe ich bei Telekom um eine schriftliche Zusammenfassung aller Sperren gebeten.
Ist nach 2 Tagen gekommen. Nur fehlte die 0190 darauf. Die 0190Sperre funzt aber bei mir.
Habe T-Com angerufen. 
6 Sperren waren es insgesammt. 5 sind nur zulässig oder möglich. Deshalb wurde die 0190Sperre gestrichen. Ich habe meine 0190Sperre seit 5 Jahren und die Sperren immer wieder nachgerüstet. Zuletzt zu Auslandsverbindung. Das war die sechste. Damit die Sache dann auf dem Papier wieder nach Vorschrift war, wurde die 0190 gelöscht. Das kann man, wenn man Anwalt ist, sogar auf der Auftragsbestätigung lesen. Ich konnte´s nicht! 

Fakt: Seit August auf dem Papier ohne 0190Sperre in der Leitung aber schon.
Ich soll mich an den Technischen Service wenden.  Die würden eh immer nur Mist bauen.  Zitat des Backoffice.

Bin gespannt wie die reagieren. Hab´dort nen Kumpel

Benji


----------

